

Women Attracted to Redshirts, Research Shows - fxj
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100802101821.htm
Too bad they always die first, Star Trek Shows
======
forwardslash
I think they missed the important point that the redshirt's attractiveness is
also attributed to the expendability of the wearer. Or perhaps they just
mistaken the men for senior officers or merely want to use the redshirts to
get to the more powerful members of the away teams.

------
vkdelta
Experimental flaw? The other shirt should have been black or white perhaps..
not a bright sky blue for sure.. may be women dont like that blue color.

------
brianbreslin
so what you're saying is the more red I wear, the more chicks I'll get. I knew
my all red unitard I've been wearing around town was a good idea. ;-)

